# Installing FreeBSD/amd64: Xorg 'nouveau' driver and Marvell Yukon 'msk0' driver



## Itzamna (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello folks,

after having used the most FreeBSD-like Linux system, Gentoo Linux, for over a year, I would like to migrate to FreeBSD itself. I have tried running FreeBSD three times before, but lack of an nVidia 64 bit driver drove me back to Gentoo Linux. With xf86-video-nouveau making so much progress, I would like to try it once again by installing FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT (amd64). I have, however, three questions:

1) has anyone out there successfully compiled xf86-video-nouveau on FreeBSD/amd64? I tried compiling from git on FreeBSD twice before, but the compilation failed. I will daily update my nouveau driver and use it for a GeForce GTX 275.

2) I have a Marvell Yukon 88E8052 ethernet card. The corresponding driver, msk0, has some problems - I have had to restart sysinstall a few times to get through the dreaded 'watchdog' error. Does anyone have a possible workaround for this?

3) As I migrate from an enforcing GNU mindset to an unprejudiced BSD mindset, I would like to use as many BSD-licensed programs as possible. I have heard the Enlightenment desktop manager is a BSD-licensed project, is this true? Are there more BSD-licensed desktop managers?

Awaiting your responses and thanks in advance,

Itzamna


----------

